# Frog with sore nose... How can I help it heal? (Final update)



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

My T. cortical busted up his nose on the screen lid of his zoomed tank (now replaced with finer screen, currently being housing in a clean 15 gallon and seems to be doing well however his wound has yet to heal after a week and a half. I really expected it to be healed by now but it has changed very little in that time, It does not look to be infected and both his weight and stools seem normal and he is eating well. Is there anything I can do? the closest vet that does reptiles (no mention of amphibians) is 2 hours away... but is there something they could prescribe me? Or some over the counter medicine that would help? please give me your opinions. thanks.








this is after a week and a half. wound is whiteish gray with no red and no blood, wound is not "raw" and has healed some.


----------



## Okapi (Oct 12, 2007)

Since it seems to be healing on it's own, I would just keep doing what you are doing. You already found the problem and fixed it so it shouldn't happen again and have the frog in a clean hospital tank. You might want to familiar yourself with silver sulfadiazine incase an infection sets in but I think patience is the best medicine in this instance.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

I agree, just leave it be and keep an eye on it for infection. They can heal themselves typically.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Anyone have experience with frog wounds and how they heal? I want to find a good resource that I can compare with my frogs wound. In order to figure out how said wound should look after time intervals.


----------



## Amphibicast (Jan 15, 2021)

Rostral abrasions are one of the more common injuries. If it’s healing on it’s own that’s a good thing. I’ve never lost a frog due complications from a rostral abrasion and I’ve dealt with it maybe 4 times in the last 20 years. As long as you correct the husbandry and there are no underlying secondary issues it should recover. I have seen permanent scarring in a phyllobates bicolor and a tinctorius though from this type of injury. The areas healed but were missing the yellow and blue coloration. I can’t give an exact time frame in terms of how long it takes to recover but in my experiences it took about two weeks. Tannins have antimicrobial properties so you may want to add something to the water in the clean tank for it to soak/submerge in.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Here is a picture I took today, this is 2 weeks since the injury









How do you think he's doing? Is his nose healed but has just not regained it's color? What should I do now?


----------



## Eurydactylodes (Sep 7, 2021)

If you notice infection, contact a licensed herp veterinarian. Otherwise, leave it be. In my experience, stress can dramatically retard the healing of frog injuries.


----------



## Johanovich (Jan 23, 2017)

Okapi said:


> Since it seems to be healing on it's own, I would just keep doing what you are doing. You already found the problem and fixed it so it shouldn't happen again and have the frog in a clean hospital tank. You might want to familiar yourself with silver sulfadiazine incase an infection sets in but I think patience is the best medicine in this instance.


As a side note, mossy frogs can get eye problems if their water is too "clean", so I would be wary about putting it in a separate clean tank. If the abrasion is healing and the frog is acting normal, just leave it be and keep an eye on it.

One of my T. corticale managed to injure his legs on the sharper fibers of a fern tree panel a while back. Everything healed up nicely but it did leave some scarring tissue, which interrupts his normal pattern of the legs. Several of my Mantella baroni on the other hand got rostral abrasions when I got them (which is apparently pretty typical for WC frogs when they move into a new tank) and most of those healed with very little scarring, in fact apart from one frog it is impossible to see which ones had abrasions and which ones didn't.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Looks to be healing properly.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Here's how it looks after 3 weeks









It looks about the same? Is this normal? the wound is healed but there is no pigment. I know he had a shed 2 days before the picture was taken. Do you think it's safe to put him back in his enclosure? He's a very lethargic frog in the 10 gallon and though he's eating fine he's not calling and it makes me worry.


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

Just looks like some scar tissue at this point, looks fine. It may regain some pigment over time.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Chris S said:


> Just looks like some scar tissue at this point, looks fine. It may regain some pigment over time.


so is it healed or should I wait another week?


----------



## Chris S (Apr 12, 2016)

What are you waiting for? to introduce the frog back to it's tank? I would say yes, no problem, as long as it is eating properly and has no ailments.


----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

My frogs nose is now fully healed! here's a photo!









Thank you all for helping me!


----------

